# Looking to adopt a Vizsla puppy



## cgoff (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,
I am looking to adopt a vizsla bitch puppy when I am back from my holiday end of june 2011. I am not sure where I can adopt one from or if anyone is looking to rehome their puppy? 
I am looking for a puppy due to wanting to introduce at a young age around horses as my horse is also nervous with dogs, so hoping for it to be benefical for both. Also i would like to train her young in the house and garden.

I have looked at breeders which will be my next option nearer the time, but thought I would give adopt a chance first if any young pup was in need of a home.

Any info appreciated

Thanks

Carlene


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi, this is the official Hungarian vizsla breed rescue contact is Sue Millson 01892 834178]. You may get a puppy from a resue, you never know who will come in with a rescue but I would have thought they are normally over 6 months old. This site has a lot of information about Vizsla's and also another number for the rescue. If you have any questions about them by all means let me know and I will help if I can. They are a great breed but like all breeds they come with a few challenges so please do all you can to research them. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## cgoff (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi,

Thank you very much for the response, are you a breeder yourself? i have looked at your website and the dogs are gorgeous. 
I have been researching the breed for about 2 years now, to ensure they are right for my lifestyle, training ability and temperament. One of my best friends is a veterinary nurse so will always help me on that side, and i want to train from a young age to make sure it is done correctly and she understands her place in the pack (as they say).

As I want a pet and maybe do some dog agility class but nothing major, do you think it is worth getting a puppy KC registered? The breed from what i have researched is very expensive. but noticed the odd one or two breeders have not registered them as they are sold as pets than working dogs, but the dam and sire are registered?

The finacial costs of the bitch itself is alot, i know i can afford the monthly/ongoing costs but didnt know if getting a reduced pup was worth it?

thanks

Carlene


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi, thanks for your lovely comments. Yes I did have a litter in Sept last year. First of all I would recomend you find a reputable breeder that only breed form health tested dogs with the best teperments you can find. Vizsla have their hip score and the breed average should be 12, so you need to look for parents with a score of 12 or below and that are also fairly even, this is important but especially if you are going to do agility. Some people have started to test elbows in the breed now also. Vizsla are a fairly healthy breed but you do need to be very careful to do your research. It has also been known that some vizsla have been diagnosed with polymyositis, it is a terrible hereditory disease so we need to very careful not to breed with any dogs that have it in their lines. Their is a vizsla forum on google that you can gain some info on the breed and a lady on there that will tell you any lines that may suffer with polymyositis. A bitch should cost no more than a dog, you may find a breeder that has had a pup returned or someone who has let them down and not taken the pup. But my advice is to find a breeder you like and save up Good luck and keep us posted


----------

